# First look at Moebius - The Dragonfly Johnny Quest aircraft



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Check it out: http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/moe/kit_moe_0946.shtml


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link. The box art is very pretty. I'd like to frame that. The clear engine part is a nice touch.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Already have mine on preorder. Hoping sales on it are good enough to justify Space Ghost's Phantom Cruiser (No, I don't have any advance knowledge- just extrapolating as to a logical next release if it becomes an ongoing series.). :wave:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

The fuselage reminds me of the Disney Moon Rocket/Glencoe Mars Liner. Especially the front.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I hate to sound like a broken record, but Moebius really, really needs to fix those trench-like panel line engravings.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Looks great! I'm guessing its about a foot long? And Space Ghosts ship would be an amazing kit in this series!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not to mention that they DIDN'T engrave paneling on the 2001 Orion where we expected it (and give us cartoony decals to replicate it), but they DO engrave paneling on a cartoon jet that appeared perfectly smooth on the show. :/


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> Not to mention that they DIDN'T engrave paneling on the 2001 Orion where we expected it (and give us cartoony decals to replicate it), but they DO engrave paneling on a cartoon jet that appeared perfectly smooth on the show. :/


Makes no sense to me either- 
I dread having to engrave the Orion's hull when I start my build but it does not look right plain and the decals which do not look that good only cover a portion.

The Dragonfly was completely smooth in the cartoon, even close up and at the scale the kit is those panel lines really detract.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

.....always complaing about something !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How will they know what to do better if we don't tell them.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

From what I've seen on the internet (see attached photos), the Dragonfly either has very minimal panel lines (as shown on the box art), or is covered with them, so the kit is correct for the latter. I do think the kit is overpriced at a MSRP of $34.95. Heck, there's only 15 pieces and two of those pieces are the stand!

As for the Orion, it's a mess of a kit. Slightly more accurate then the Aurora kit, but still missing the mark. Poorly printed decals instead of engraved panel lines (with only enough decals to cover 50% of the model). And, they kept the same odd-ball scale that Aurora used, instead of scaling it up to at least 1/144 scale.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well speaking as someone who's worked in animation Hanna Barbera wouldn't have shown panel lines in moving distance shots of the plane because they would likely have strobed / jittered.

Especially in Shadow of the Condor whenever the Dragonfly was grounded or shown in closeup when landing it had the panel lines (as in the title card shown above). Besides, if we don't like the panel lines as modelers a couple of coats of paint will fill them in to a large extent.

Yes it's a expensive kit but the only injection kit available. I'm more upset about the Oz dollar tanking. It's going to be a lot more expensive for us to buy. And the postage will be almost as much as the kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spawndude said:


> The fuselage reminds me of the Disney Moon Rocket/Glencoe Mars Liner. Especially the front.




Agree and I said the same thing a few months back.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Not to mention that they DIDN'T engrave paneling on the 2001 Orion where we expected it (and give us cartoony decals to replicate it), but they DO engrave paneling on a cartoon jet that appeared perfectly smooth on the show. :/




Yes it would be nice if they scaled up the Orion and gave us some proper detail istead of those cartoony decals.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RMC said:


> .....always complaing about something !





Come on most Moebius kits don't get many complaints at all and people aren't really complaining about this either. It's far from the top of my wants list but it's still nice to see Moebius releasing unusual kits like this and I'm sure most on here would agree. It doesn't look too bad a kit.

There's been only 3 kits that I've thought that weren't up to the standard of other Moebius kits and that's the 1st Iron Man (which was rectified anyway by Moebius after the complaints about the stiff pose) the Orion, new Creature and original Galactica (mainly because of the bridge).


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> There's been only 3 kits that I've thought that weren't up to the standard of other Moebius kits and that's the 1st Iron Man (which was rectified anyway by Moebius after the complaints about the stiff pose) the Orion, new Creature and *original Galactica (mainly because of the bridge)*.


Speaking of the TOS Galactica bridge, have you seen this? http://www.shapeways.com/model/2840132/galactika-mobius-bridge.html?li=shop-results&materialId=61

This fellow also makes replacements for the nose plate, small & large domes and details for the side landing pods.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Meh... not enough kit for the rather sizable price. Modebius must have hired the man who did the trench panel lines for Matchbox back in the day.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I thought the Phantom Cruiser was a done deal.

I'll agree with Xenodyssey. Look at the Filmation Flash Gordon. Zarkov's ship had panel lines that would disappear and re-appear every few frames.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

For this ship it has a lot to do with whether it's the static painting or the animated, motion image.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I don't have enough posts on this forum to have a "reputation" - but (and to no one in particular) - it's hard to believe that on every forum I post more regularly (mostly military) - that every single model gets knocked for something. I've seen this kit in person - and to have this replica from my favorite childhood cartoon is awesome. It's $20 to go see a movie (if you get popcorn and a drink). This model will bring at least a couple hours of relaxation, and great memories. I know it's going to be fun to build something simply for the fun of it - and not have to get all wrapped up in ultra detail. If you've forgotten how cool this show was - watch this updated "Claymation" Johnny Quest intro. You'll definitely like it, and it's still one of the most awesome show intros ever...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7Yw8qMDips


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

GEH737 said:


> I don't have enough posts on this forum to have a "reputation" - but (and to no one in particular) - it's hard to believe that on every forum I post more regularly (mostly military) - that every single model gets knocked for something. I've seen this kit in person - and to have this replica from my favorite childhood cartoon is awesome. It's $20 to go see a movie (if you get popcorn and a drink). This model will bring at least a couple hours of relaxation, and great memories. I know it's going to be fun to build something simply for the fun of it - and not have to get all wrapped up in ultra detail. If you've forgotten how cool this show was - watch this updated "Claymation" Johnny Quest intro. You'll definitely like it, and it's still one of the most awesome show intros ever...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7Yw8qMDips


Well said, fella! :thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

GEH737 said:


> I don't have enough posts on this forum to have a "reputation" - but (and to no one in particular) - it's hard to believe that on every forum I post more regularly (mostly military) - that every single model gets knocked for something. I've seen this kit in person - and to have this replica from my favorite childhood cartoon is awesome. It's $20 to go see a movie (if you get popcorn and a drink). This model will bring at least a couple hours of relaxation, and great memories. I know it's going to be fun to build something simply for the fun of it - and not have to get all wrapped up in ultra detail...


Your certainly intitled to your opinion, but those of us with a different opinion are also intitled to ours.

Wither or not a person has an issue with the panel lines on the kit is their opinion, it's neither right or wrong. Personally, I have no problem with the panel lines, but I do have a problem with the price. At only 15 pieces (2 of which are the stand), to me, it's overpriced.

Since this is _your_ favorite cartoon, $34.95 is a small price to pay for having a replica, in your opinion. I have never watched this cartoon, but the design is interesting to me. But, not interesting enough to shell out $35 for a kit that I feel should be half the cost. Not all of us have the extra cash to pay for overpriced kits, or $20 movies, regardless of how much fun/relaxation they provide.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> I thought the Phantom Cruiser was a done deal.
> 
> I'll agree with Xenodyssey. Look at the Filmation Flash Gordon. Zarkov's ship had panel lines that would disappear and re-appear every few frames.


IIRC that show's SFX shots were created by rotoscoping black and white models filmed on a motion control stand- Starlog has a great article on it. The panel lines were drawn on the surface of the ships to aid the process.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

That was the animated Flash Gordon. There wasn't that type of motion control when Quest was first on in 1964.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I never said JQ had any motion control- I was addressing SeaQuest's observation about the panel lines appearing and disappearing on the Flash Gordon production.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Guess it would probably help to actually pay attention!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*finally*

like the Jupiter 2 this is a kit that I have been hoping for, after a coat of paint the panel lines wont be that bad, There are a few shots of the jet landing where you can see a lot of panels, keep em coming Mr. Moebius (-::thumbsup:


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*First look at Moebius - The Dragonfly Johnny Quest aircraft Reload this Page Reply t*

I've never quite understood how the number of parts MUST equal a better or more expensive kit. Most resin kits are only a few parts. I'm sure Moebius had to pay royalties and the cost of producing a styrene kit just keeps going up. I'm much more interested in the finished product looking good, than in how many parts.

Thank you Moebius for producing kits we never thought we'd see.:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's nice they gave us an extra nose probe. 
Though I hate it when there's a sprue gate halfway along a skinny part like that. Very difficult to get rid of the stub.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

nautilusnut said:


> I've never quite understood how the number of parts MUST equal a better or more expensive kit. Most resin kits are only a few parts. I'm sure Moebius had to pay royalties and the cost of producing a styrene kit just keeps going up. I'm much more interested in the finished product looking good, than in how many parts.
> 
> Thank you Moebius for producing kits we never thought we'd see.:wave:


More parts doesn't always equal a better kit but things like landing gear help...


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*First look at Moebius - The Dragonfly Johnny Quest aircraft Reload this Page Reply t*

It Does seem that landing gear should have been included since we saw it take off on the end credits each week. AFTER MARKET GUYS- HERE'S YOUR CHANCE.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've thought about scratchbuilding the landing skid from the end credits. One thing though, how well in the real world would it balance on a single skid!

The actual episodic version of the jet has wheeled landing gear.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Look at the tail of the jet in the closing credits, there is a large JA on it. It is test footage from when the cartoon was going to be an update of "Jack Armstrong, the All-American Boy". The deal fell through and so Jonny Quest was born.

If would have been nice if they had included the JA on the decal sheet.

David.


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are some screen grabs I found online, and look the panel lines are drawn on the plane and not engraved!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

johnF said:


> Here are some screen grabs I found online, and look the panel lines are drawn on the plane and not engraved!


" and look the panel lines are drawn on the plane and not engraved!"

Uh, yeah, the entire A/C is drawn for that matter. It's a cartoon!!!!

Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

An editorial from Dave Metzner on why kits are expensive, and not perfect:
http://www.cybermodeler.com/special/kit_flaws.shtml


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

hal9001 said:


> " and look the panel lines are drawn on the plane and not engraved!"
> 
> Uh, yeah, the entire A/C is drawn for that matter. It's a cartoon!!!!
> 
> Carl-


I think that may have been the joke. :hat:


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

SteveR said:


> I think that may have been the joke. :hat:


Told my wife when I posted this, “Someone’s going to take this seriously”


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

johnF said:


> Told my wife when I posted this, “Someone’s going to take this seriously”


One of the things I've learned over my years of frequenting various forums is that humor sometimes doesn't come across properly in print. And, by the way, I thought your joke was brilliant! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

*Best part of the DragonFly...*

.....was the hovercraft in my opinion!

Looking forward to seeing what creative minds are out there when this kit becomes available!

LIS FAN 4ever


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> " and look the panel lines are drawn on the plane and not engraved!"
> 
> Uh, yeah, the entire A/C is drawn for that matter. It's a cartoon!!!!
> 
> Carl-


There really should be a facepalm smiley built into this board.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

lol that moment when you realize that not everyone
has that "New Jersey sense of ball bustin'"!!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

John P said:


> An editorial from Dave Metzner on why kits are expensive, and not perfect:
> http://www.cybermodeler.com/special/kit_flaws.shtml


Very nice article.
Spot on too.

It won't stop the nit-pickers from complaining. But it may give some a bit of food for thought.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

johnF said:


> Told my wife when I posted this, “Someone’s going to take this seriously”


Serious win, my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

spock62 said:


> Your certainly intitled to your opinion, but those of us with a different opinion are also intitled to ours.
> 
> Wither or not a person has an issue with the panel lines on the kit is their opinion, it's neither right or wrong. Personally, I have no problem with the panel lines, but I do have a problem with the price. At only 15 pieces (2 of which are the stand), to me, it's overpriced.
> 
> Since this is _your_ favorite cartoon, $34.95 is a small price to pay for having a replica, in your opinion. I have never watched this cartoon, but the design is interesting to me. But, not interesting enough to shell out $35 for a kit that I feel should be half the cost. Not all of us have the extra cash to pay for overpriced kits, or $20 movies, regardless of how much fun/relaxation they provide.



Same here--I have no problem with the panel lines. Even so, I ABSOLUTELY _*LOVE *_hearing from observant people, the "experts" so to speak, giving their comments pro and con on the decisions made. I can usually see their arguments on any facet of a debate on the merits or lack thereof. I can't know or have observed everything good or bad on a model kit and it helps to have a few or dozens or more of eyeballs being laid on these upcoming kits.

As for being grateful to a producer of these kits, the best way to pay your compliments is in currency. The criticism really doesn't matter if it's a huge-selling kit--unless they think they can improve the kit and make even more sales. 

As someone who sells as part of my job, I'm on the other side a lot but have learned over the years that the product is what it is but if there are complaints or other comments that seem to indicate a real problem vs. an arbitrary or expected characteristic of the product, I pass them onto the manufacturer. I accept the comments from the customers because they're always right even when they're wrong.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hmmm.....Now that I have seen some screen grabs, it appears that the Jet
is not as big as one might have remembered....its not really Concord size....so...Lets get that PE Cockpit and Door way going! 

They did it for the 2001 Pan Am...it can be done for this bird....in this case I do not mind a P/E set....I like to go nuts with the details but at smaller scales I try to avoid going more blind and crazier than I already am :tongue:

Uh oh.....I take that back....I was just elbowed about my unfinished 1/500 Bandai 'old school' Space Cruiser YAMATO :freak: LOL


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Found this link to another review on the Moebius Facebook page:http://modelkitsreview.com/jonny-quest-dragonfly-from-moebius-models/

Attached is the photo of the completed model as seen on the link above.

Have to say, after seeing the completed model, I'll probably end up purchasing it. I know, I know, I moaned about the cost, but even though I've never seen an episode of Jonny Quest, I'm a sucker for this type of fantasy aircraft.

Plus, it'll look cool on my desk!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Everyone should definitely see Jonny Quest!

I know it's accurate to the cartoon, but the dihedral on those wings is killing me. :lol:


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

To me - it looks like the Johnny Quest designers used the SM-62 Snark missile as a basis for their design.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's a bit of a shame the nose resembles the Glencoe Mars Liner so much as I already have that but it does look nice all built up. Might pick one up but I think I'll make it as some retro rocketship seeing as I'm not a fan of JQ.


----------

